# trying to figure this out...



## wyogirl (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok guys-- its been awhile and I'm feeling completely out of the camera world loop.  I've been shooting with the Rebel t2i for a long time... she's been good to me but really, its time for a big girl camera.  Or at least a better camera.

I'd love to have the 5Ds but that's not happening in my world right now.  SO.... I had decided on the 7dmkii when the t6s came out.  I realize the 7dmkii has faster fps and better viewfinder and dual digic 6 processors.... but other than that.... what's the difference?  And more importantly, is the difference important for a landscape/wildlife and occasionally people photographer??  The fps doesn't really interest me.... the wi-fi doesn't interest me and the MP are so close.  The difference in price is pretty significant also.  I don't want to have buyers remorse wishing I'd gotten a better camera but I also don't want to pay for what I don't need.... ya know.  I'm not a pro.  I'm an enthusiast.  I just enjoy shooting and printing relatively large prints.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 13, 2015)

What kind of wildlife and how often?  Landscape, how often and where (do you hike, cross rivers, setup tripod in creeks)?

This may help:
Canon 7D Mark II vs Canon T6s
Score - Canon EOS 7D Mark II vs Canon EOS Rebel T6s


----------



## goodguy (Jul 13, 2015)

If you dont plan on doing serious wildlife or sports photography then I would go with the T6S
7D II is a sports camera and does a darn good job at that, for general use or landscape I think the T6S will just just as good job and you will be smart to invest in good lens in the extra cash you save.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 13, 2015)

You'll get loads of different opinions here. None are necessarily right or wrong. I think the 70d is very impressive. 7 fps, 20mp, great focus system, a solid enthusiast camera


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 13, 2015)

The reason I'm shooting with the t2i still is because I've been investing in my glass.  My kit is nearly complete here.... I'm shooting all fixed aperture 2.8 or better, lenses with ranges from 11-400mm (that 400 is with a converter so not the best, but does the job).  I do kinda want that TamZooka lens though. lol.  

I hike mostly in the desert and my landscapes are mountains, rock formations and desert landscapes mostly.  I have been known to set up my tripod in the middle of a creek or small river to get a shot, but that is rare... we don't have a lot of water to worry about here.  My wildlife is mainly wild horses, bison, elk, etc....  I spend one weekend a year trying my hand at sports photography when I travel to see the Red's play.  I get asked a lot to shoot family portraits and local musicians (I hate shooting these but the occasional cash is nice).  

My biggest gripe with the t2i is that I don't think my images are acceptable above 400 ISO and I am assuming that the newer sensors are handling higher ISOs than 400 fairly well.  At least that is what I've heard of the 7dmkii.  I'm not interested in going full frame mainly because of the perceived loss of reach for the wildlife, I like the 1.6x crop factor.  Although all of my glass can be used on full frame.  I rented the 6d but hated the autofocus system, which is my second gripe on my current camera.  The additional focus points is a big deal to me, but I think going from 9 to 19 is probably plenty.

I have been impressed with the high ISO on the 7dmkii and I'm afraid that since it isn't the same sensor in the 6ts that it will let me down like the other Rebels.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh snap.  The screen name in TPF throws me off.  Love your train passing the river shot  and the ponies are beautiful.

The build quality and the focusing system of the 7dmkii are significant.   Since your primary wildlife photography is larger animals and you hike lots to get your shots, I would suggest the 70d as mentioned by jaomul. 

Better weather sealing, faster max shutter speed 1/8000 (bright sunny landscape days), it has an HDR mode, and the viewfinder is better.  

Specifications - Canon EOS 70D vs Canon EOS Rebel T6s


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2015)

I dunno...everybody has his/her own ideal camera, but I might tend toward the low-priced full-frame solution, like the Canon 6D for its overall image quality across the ISO spectrum, full-frame sensor for full-frame field of view with so,so many legacy and current-era Canon EF-mount lenses. If you were a Nikon user moving up from a small-body, I'd suggest the same camera in that brand, the Nikon D610.

I've seen the output of the 70D...it is a good enthusiast's camera, but the sensor is limited by ISO levels to a high degree compared against cameras with bigger, better sensors, but the body is good for the price.


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 13, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I dunno...everybody has his/her own ideal camera, but I might tend toward the low-priced full-frame solution, like the Canon 6D for its overall image quality across the ISO spectrum, full-frame sensor for full-frame field of view with so,so many legacy and current-era Canon EF-mount lenses. If you were a Nikon user moving up from a small-body, I'd suggest the same camera in that brand, the Nikon D610.
> 
> I've seen the output of the 70D...it is a good enthusiast's camera, but the sensor is limited by ISO levels to a high degree compared against cameras with bigger, better sensors, but the body is good for the price.


And what about the 7d mkii? Or the t6s?  I really didn't like the 6d focus system but I did like the images when shooting in lower light.


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Oh snap.  The screen name in TPF throws me off.  Love your train passing the river shot  and the ponies are beautiful.
> 
> The build quality and the focusing system of the 7dmkii are significant.   Since your primary wildlife photography is larger animals and you hike lots to get your shots, I would suggest the 70d as mentioned by jaomul.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks. The trains were a little family vacation.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2015)

wyogirl said:
			
		

> And what about the 7d mkii? Or the t6s?  I really didn't like the 6d focus system but I did like the images when shooting in lower light.



Maybe you'd prefer the high-powered AF system Canon put into the 7D Mark II for your needs? It's got the AF thing down pat! I'd let your heart, head, and wallet mull over the buying decisions. OTOH the Rebel T6s is like $849 from B&H Photo...


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 13, 2015)

Derrel said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heart and wallet are never in agreement. Lol


----------



## jaomul (Jul 14, 2015)

^^ well said


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 14, 2015)

Used 5D MK III's are allover the market now. Hold out, shop around and get a deal. You can get one for the same price as most of the cameras mentioned. It's well worth it.


FS Canon 5d3 clean with low shutter -- Classifieds For Sale in photography-on-the.net forums


----------



## soufiej (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's a side by side for comparison purposes; Side by Side Comparison Digital Photography Review

First, I use neither of these cameras. 

I would say the differences between the two - particularly given the dual processors in the more expensive model - will largely be of the type you would perceive only after first establishing some rather sophisticated priorities.  

Therefore, you're first question would be, IMO, how critical are you of your best efforts?  There will undoubtedly be more difference in how well you control the camera than in the two cameras themselves. 

You can compare this situation to any number of similar situations where cost is reflected only in how well the materials are handled.  If you buy a very high end audio system and then simply plop the speakers down where they fit in the room, you've lost most of what you've paid for.  If you buy a high end sports car and let the tires run low on pressure, you've given away most of what the engineers designed into the suspension.  If you pay for a pre-war Martin D45 and only strum cowboy chords, you may sound like Hank Snow but you'll never sound like Merle Travis.  If you buy high end cookware and you don't understand how to control the flame on the burner, you've wasted almost all of your money on hardware that will not result in better quality food.

In each of those situations the higher quality product can either be instrumental - literally - in teaching you the benefits of superior products or they can be totally wasted on someone who simply bought to buy.  Many of the benefits of superior products are found in the usage of the product by someone who is competent in setting up the product.  

A user well referenced in the qualities of live music can adjust a speaker position by 1/4" and perceive improvements.  A competent driver can feel the benefits of lower tire pressure up front and higher pressure in the rear.  Or vice versa.  A perceptive chef can determine by sound and aroma when the garlic should be added. 

How perceptive are you at present?  How perceptive do you wish to become? 

Many of the perceptions of equipment come under a category of personal "feel".  Many of the adjustments which can be made to the higher grade equipment are a matter of doing. 

For the most part, you can say no Canon DSLR will have more control or better results than another.  How you get to those controls and how easily you can make the adjustments to alter the results will vary considerably between two models. 

The highly perceptive user might be making minimal but consequential alterations to their camera settings with each or every other shot.  The less perceptive user won't notice those small alterations make significant improvements until someone who knows how to spot them points them out.  

Assuming you are the more perceptive user, the difference between two cameras is often how easily the user can control the camera settings.  Do you have to search through menus to do this or that.  Are less commonly used features easily located in a matter of simply falling under your fingers?  Or, must you take your eyes off the subject to locate one simple switch? 

Of course, use will determine much of what equipment should do.   If you were intending to drive twisting road rallies, you wouldn't want a heavy, long wheel base car with 500 hp all at the top end of the RPM range.  You would likely select a short wheel base, lightweight, well balanced vehicle with higher torque placed in the midrange of the curve and closely spaced gear ratios.  Those are specs which can fairly be judged on paper. 

Nothing though equals trying the gear before you buy.  Rent one of the cameras for a weekend and try it out.  That is your best way to decide how much you should spend.


----------

